# Computacion o Mecanica?



## Trick21 (May 6, 2008)

Miren tengo una duda estoy en 3º año de un colegio industrial y me a llegado el momento de elegir que *"carrera"* quiero elegir.

*Les explico:* en mi secundaria hasta 3º año (inclusive)  los estudios son iguales para cual quiera de las dos carreras en 4º año ahí empiezan a especializarme... yo tenia la idea de seguir más adelanta mecatrónica ya que abarca grandes estudios y me gusto mucho de lo que se trataba ahora va mi pegunta...

*¿Que carrera de las 2 me conviene seguir?*

Yo pensaba en seguir mecánica y luego hacer un curso de computación en el cual me enseñaran Visual Basic Quick Basic y demás...

*Pero estoy indeciso :S ya que la computación em encanta  pero cuando estudie mecatrónica (carrera elegida y sin chancee de cambiar ) que también me encanta no me sirva :S*

Casi em olvido...

*Ya que la carrera de mecatronica dura solo 2 o 3 años... que otra carrera complementaria a nivel de título importante  ingeniero en ....¿?*

salu2


----------



## MaMu (May 6, 2008)

Yo creo que lo que has elegido, esta muy bien. Yo elegi Automatizacióy Robótica por ejemplo, y me encanta la informática, de hecho, estoy en un desarrollo de software muy importante para el sector peletero Argentino.
Como persona de ciencia, nunca tenés que dejar de estudiar, un título solo es una herramienta de trabajo, donde alguien da fe y avala que vos tenés dicha preparación y conocimientos para enfrentar la labor a desempeñar. El 99% de tus conocimientos, se van a ir afianzando con la experiencia, como dijo Einstein "1% de imaginación, 99% de transpiración", citanto a tu firma. El conocimiento es la base, es el pilar fundamental de cualquier experiencia laboral, de cualquier índole. Uno debe apuntar, siempre, hacia el máximo exponente de la ciencia a la que se dedique, y nunca quedarse con lo que se estudió alguna vez. Si bien, algun dia te dedicará a una u otra, lo importantes es que no desconozcas el resto.
Vos fijate, fusioná un ingeniero en electronica con uno de sistemas, y luego, fusiona estos a uno de mecánica, un sueño no?. Para mi has elegido bien, ya que lo importante es elegir, el tiempo, tus aptitudes, y las posibilidades de desarrollo personal y laboral que vayan surgiendo a lo largo de tu camino educacional, develaran tu verdadera vocación.
No tenes que sentir la presión de si me gusta esto o me gusta lo otro, para eso estan las especializaciones y los post grados. Lo importante es que formes tu base sólida de conocimientos. Y cualquier conocimiento extra nunca viene de más. 

Fijate, Einstein nació en Ulm, Alemania, cernano al año en que moría el creador de la teoria moderna de los campos electromagnéticos. Y a mi de que me sirve saber esto? si soy informaciónrmatico, si soy electronico, de que me sirve? Conocer como se piensa en determinada época, nos ayuda a entender muchas cosas, a explicar los razonamientos aplicados. Claro está, la incertidumbre de entender algo que se estudia, cuando aplicarlo en la actualidad es inestable e incierto.

Estudiar, la respuesta más simple y certera.

Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (May 8, 2008)

*La verdad me dejaste atónito   *

Creo que tenes mucha razón en TODO lo que dijiste... lo explicaste de forma asombrosa!

*Te felicito, agradezco, y me siento orgullo de estar en esta comunidad con respecto a tu mensaje *

Mi meta de ahora en más va a ser _*ESTUDIAR*_ y crecer uno mismo mentalmente y intentar de superarme para que cada día sepa algo mas.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

salu2

PD: esto es un moderador CARAJO!  y lo de meter a Einstein muy inteligente  ops:


----------

